# Positives or Evaps on clear blue?



## caleblake

Hi would you say this could be the start of a bfp? They came up in the time frame but were definite squinters and have darkened as the day has gone on. I haven't been trying but did have unprotected sex once with DH once this month on the 12th so don't actually know when the date of my last period was (was around 4 weeks ago though) or how many DPO I am. Very early anyway.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes, they definitely look positive. Good luck!


----------



## caleblake

Bevziibubble said:


> Yes, they definitely look positive. Good luck!

Thank you. I took a FR today and it also has a faint line so will see if it sticks


----------



## caleblake

FR from today (not fmu) another light line. Will keep an eye on it to see if they get darker or if it's maybe a chemical. Thank you


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed they get darker!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Good luck. They are all def BFP


----------



## caleblake

crazylilth1ng said:


> Good luck. They are all def BFP

Thank you. They do seem to be progressing well now. Very nervous but also had 1-2 weeks on a cbd.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations


----------

